# Adding Videos to Ipod



## Pyrosx1 (Mar 13, 2003)

I tried adding some downloaded clips to my Ipod, and it tells me it cant. It's a video 60 gig version. The website said I have to buy Quicktime pro to get files in the proper format that arent purchased straight from itunes. Is there a way around this? I can't believe I have to pay them more to be able to do what it says I can, there was no forewarning about not being able to play .mpg or .wmv files.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Wow, thats surprising. You would think that Apple would give you Quicktime Pro with the IPOD. How cheap is that. I did a search for free mpeg4 convertors but couldn't find one.


----------

